# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  eNOVA, AI powered voice assistant platform for enterprises, Harman International Industries, Inc., Stamford, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Harman International Industries, Inc.

Home page - services.harman.com/products-and-solutions/harman-enova

services.harman.com/enova-app-privacy-policy

----------


## Airicist

HARMAN eNOVA : AI-powered voice assistant platform

Aug 31, 2020




> HARMAN eNOVA is an AI-powered voice assistant platform that helps make the user experience more connected, convenient, contextual and personalized. It has state-of-the-art Automatic Speech Recognition (ASR) capabilities with very high precision. Powered with Natural Language Understanding (NLU) and high-quality speech synthesis. HARMAN eNOVA platform can be used by organizations to build conversational experiences into their products, devices or organizational processes. It allows easy addition of domain-specific use-cases and conversations, as well as system integration with enterprise backend systems and 3rd party systems.

----------


## Airicist

"Contactless and Conversational Vending Experience: 2020 and Beyond"
Voice Technology, Smart Vending Machine, eNOVA, Touchless Retail

October 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Contactless and conversational vending experience by HARMAN

Oct 7, 2020




> Today’s vending machines are fast evolving from legacy, coin-operated, product dispensing units to become full scale customer engagement and analytics solutions which are centrally managed to maximize revenue, plug leaks and improve operational efficiencies. The contactless and conversational vending experience by HARMAN leverages advanced technologies like intelligent voice assistant(HARMAN eNOVA), face recognition, IoT, Interactive display signages and Big Data to make the vending machines more convenient and engaging to use, leading to a positive impact on the demand and customer experience.

----------


## Airicist

"Powered with Intel® RealSense™ and HARMAN eNOVA Technologies, Aetrex Unveils Revolutionary 3D Foot Scanner at CES 2021"
Albert 2 provides unmatched, enhanced and personalized customer experience at retail

January 11, 2021

----------

